# Trade my FX6 for 2 stage regulator



## Ajaxandrew (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello
I’m looking for a proper 2 stage regulator from a reputable industrial brand, not a “made for aquarium” type regulator. Solenoid and needle valve not essential. For trade I have a Fluval FX6 that is well used but in good condition.

Thanks 🙏


----------

